# Template Material



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Is Tempered 1/4 inch Hardboard adequate for making templates. I see most people suggesting MDF for templates and I have no doubt it is fine, but my main concern is it being too thin. I have a full sheet of the aforementioned hardboard collecting dust and thought I could possibly use it in place of MDF.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> Is Tempered 1/4 inch Hardboard adequate for making templates. I see most people suggesting MDF for templates and I have no doubt it is fine, but my main concern is it being too thin. I have a full sheet of the aforementioned hardboard collecting dust and thought I could possibly use it in place of MDF.


Hi Ken - last piece of tempered hardboard I got from the BORG calipered out much less than 1/4", much closer to 3/32". 1/4 MDF has been 1/4" for me... at least so far. The stuff is getting like candy bars... same price, smaller portions:fie: Either will work, I like MDF because I have a difficult time getting hardboard smooth on both sides around here as well as the size issues.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ken - last piece of tempered hardboard I got from the BORG calipered out much less than 1/4", much closer to 3/32". 1/4 MDF has been 1/4" for me... at least so far. The stuff is getting like candy bars... same price, smaller portions:fie: Either will work, I like MDF because I have a difficult time getting hardboard smooth on both sides around here as well as the size issues.


Hi John...The sheet I have is smooth on both sides and I can't find 1/4" MDF at either HD or Lowe's here. There is a couple more places I can try that may have the 1/4" MDF before using the hardboard even though their prices are outrageous. Out of curiosity I measured the thickness of my hardboard at each corner and the centers and it was .230 in all locations which of course is a tad shy of 1/4", but probably not enough to matter if push comes to shove.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> Hi John...The sheet I have is smooth on both sides and I can't find 1/4" MDF at either HD or Lowe's here. There is a couple more places I can try that may have the 1/4" MDF before using the hardboard even though their prices are outrageous. Out of curiosity I measured the thickness of my hardboard at each corner and the centers and it was .230 in all locations which of course is a tad shy of 1/4", but probably not enough to matter if push comes to shove.



Hi Ken just put the caliper on the barrel length of your bushings. For that matter, just lay the bushing up against the stuff and make sure the material is thicker than the bushing barrel length. That'll tell you quick enough whether you'll have an issue or not. 
My HD carries the 1/4" in the "handi-panel" (2'x4') size....$7.50. I haven't seen it in 4' x 8'.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Many craft stores have it on hand all the time, the norm is 1/4" x 2ft x 2ft. many sign shops / picture frame shops have it also....

====


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

HD and Lowes carry 3/16" Masonite. You have to buy from a building supply or real lumber yard to get 1/4" Masonite. The sheets are oversize, larger than 4 x 8 but for the life of me I can't remember the dimensions. I use this for all my templates.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

3/8" is a far better proposition, many template guides protrude too far to be able to use 1/4" which will enable you to use whatever guides you have now and in the future.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, that may be true in Australia but many of the guide bushings available in North America require 1/2". The larger and more useful Oak Park/Lee Valley style bushings all work with 1/4" template material.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Not to say anything about how hard it is to come by 3/8" MDF in the states.  not to say anything about hardboard 3/8" thick..

===


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What about 10mm Bob?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That's a joke right hahahahahahahahahaha I'm sure if I ask the guy at HD/Lowes he would say wait about 5 mins. and I will be right back with them and say here your go here's your 10 boards 1" thick boards you ask for , 10" wide and 10" long.. LOL  and I would say thanks for the sq. boards bud 

I'm not to sure who is the Einstein, the guy that cut the boards or me for saying thanks bud.. LOL



===


====





harrysin said:


> What about 10mm Bob?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, that was a joke Bob, I can't believe that 3/8" MDF isn't available in what professes to be the most advanced country in the world. Mind you, having said that, you are backwards by sticking to Imperial measurements and in plunge routing and the use of template guides.

ping


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ken just put the caliper on the barrel length of your bushings. For that matter, just lay the bushing up against the stuff and make sure the material is thicker than the bushing barrel length. That'll tell you quick enough whether you'll have an issue or not.
> My HD carries the 1/4" in the "handi-panel" (2'x4') size....$7.50. I haven't seen it in 4' x 8'.


Hi John....I have a 1/4" guide that is less than 1/4" long due to a project I was working on a few weeks ago. I had to grind it down to work on a home made jig I use every so often with my box projects. I will do a more intense search for MDF before I cut the hardboard for templates though.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Not to say anything about how hard it is to come by 3/8" MDF in the states.  not to say anything about hardboard 3/8" thick..
> 
> ===



Hi Bob....Will MDF plane down? If so I could take 1/2" thick stock and plane it down to 3/8" thick. My templates will not be all that large because I will only use them for small project and box inlays. There is a local lumber dealer that cuts and planes stock if you buy from them. Another solution could be using 3/8" Baltic Birch Ply or 1/4" and 3/8" Lexan of which I have several pieces of both sizes on hand. 
Problem solved and case closed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, since your template material is essentially a consumable part of project building why spend more money for thicker templates? 1/4" Masonite is worth the search or 1/4" Baltic birch plywood works well and both will stand up better than MDF. Plastic templates stand up well but are more difficult to shape; plastic usually costs more as well.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lowes & Home Depot vary widely on a regional basis. My closest stores both carry 1/4" thicknesses of MDF and tempered hardboard (a.k.a. Masonite). Additionally, the tempered hardboard is available in 1/8" thickness and _occasionally_ it is available as 1/2". MDF is always in stock in 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 3/4" and _occasionally_ 1-1/8". 2' x 2' & 2' x 4' are available in a wide variety of materials and thicknesses. 1/2" & 3/4" MDF are available up to 49" x 97" and _when available_, 1-1/8" MDF comes in 49" X 97" and WOW! a full sheet of that is difficult to handle, because it is slick and heavy! I agree with Mike above, in that many guide bushings require thicker material - unless you modify them with a hacksaw, file, etc. I live in the area of Atlanta, GA and I sell my stay-in-place concrete forms to Lowes & Home Depot whenever they build store or distribution center buildings in their entire ranges serviced. OPG3


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Planing MDF down, it would be like planing down a cardboard box it can be done but you will end up with uneven board, you need to think how they make it with tons of presser now if you had a power sanding machine you could get it done..but aging it's like cardboard..

I would suggest you take two 1/8" thick MDF boards and Little be of glue and make the 1/4" thick MDF boards..or to make 3/8" thick MDF boards..

I'm not real big fan of Baltic Birch Ply it's very high in price to use for templates but I do like the Lexan for templates they will last for every and can be used over and over..and you can get it for a song.. 


===



Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob....Will MDF plane down? If so I could take 1/2" thick stock and plane it down to 3/8" thick. My templates will not be all that large because I will only use them for small project and box inlays. There is a local lumber dealer that cuts and planes stock if you buy from them. Another solution could be using 3/8" Baltic Birch Ply or 1/4" and 3/8" Lexan of which I have several pieces of both sizes on hand.
> Problem solved and case closed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahaha I just don't see the need for the 3/8" stock just about all my guides a 1/4" long the norm, that maybe why it's hard to come by in the states,
I just with the flow in the states " Imperial measurements " no need to go against the flow, if SOMEDAY it's Metric I will switch over but I don't see it happening in my life time.. 

====



harrysin said:


> Yep, that was a joke Bob, I can't believe that 3/8" MDF isn't available in what professes to be the most advanced country in the world. Mind you, having said that, you are backwards by sticking to Imperial measurements and in plunge routing and the use of template guides.
> 
> ping


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> Ken, since your template material is essentially a consumable part of project building why spend more money for thicker templates? 1/4" Masonite is worth the search or 1/4" Baltic birch plywood works well and both will stand up better than MDF. Plastic templates stand up well but are more difficult to shape; plastic usually costs more as well.



Hi Mike...As I said I do have several pieces of Lexan in various thicknesses and I can get all cut-offs I want free of charge that are 12" or less in any direction up to 3/8" thick. You are right about plastic being hard to shape and Lexan is more difficult to work than standard Acrylic but is ideal for router base plates. I also used it for my coping sled base, circle saw and jig saw zero clearance bases. I probably wouldn't use Lexan for anything other than basic straight cut patterns or circles I can cut with a hole saw or Forstner bit. I just happen to have two 1/4" and 3/8" thick sheets of Baltic Birch ply that are 3'x3' each and a sheet of 1/8" that is 2'x4' so it looks like I am all set. I bought it while on sale and planned on using it for scroll saw projects so I guess now I can use it for both. I just needed to know from a more experienced woodworker that Baltic Birch Ply would suffice as template material.

So thanks for that bit of info.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, virtually all the templates used on the Router Workshop series were baltic birch plywood. How is that for a reference?


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Mike said:


> Ken, virtually all the templates used on the Router Workshop series were baltic birch plywood. How is that for a reference?


Works for me.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone use the Light Weight MDF which is a lot lighter than the Heavy stuff?

If so, do you like it?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Yep, that was a joke Bob, I can't believe that 3/8" MDF isn't available in what professes to be the most advanced country in the world.


That's the problem, Harry. They haven't got round to stocking 10mm MDF, yet. Or maybe you should have said 13/32in MDF?

Regards

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Actually Phil. you can't get 10mm here either, the norm is 9mm. The following are the standard thickness of MDF in Australia ;

32, 25, 18, 16,12, 9, 6 & 3mm


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Anyone use the Light Weight MDF which is a lot lighter than the Heavy stuff?
> 
> If so, do you like it?


Hi Joe

In a template is the difference that much? I've used the lightweight stuff (Medite on a few jobs and personally I don't like it at all. It's much harder to get a decent edge finish on it - it machines a bit woolly and won't give such a crisp profile edge and then takes more coats of sealer/undercoat to get a smooth finish. It is also a lot more prone to bruising, which might well mean that templates made from it bruise easily, too. 

Regards

Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

harrysin said:


> The following are the standard thickness of MDF in Australia ;
> 
> 32, 25, 18, 16,12, 9, 6 & 3mm


Similar here in the UK, Harry except that 4mm and 22mm are also generally available and that your 9mm is replaced by 10mm here

Regards

Phil


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Back in the 70's I used scraps of the ever popular and readily available Masonite smooth siding for all of my templates.

Roughly 3/8" thick and smoothed out as nicely as it needed to be.

Hard to find that stuff in stock now-a-days, too high a maintenance headache and it blossomed like a flower when wetted. 

The closest stuff I've found available is exterior mdf "boards"
3/8" up to 16" wide and it all comes in the standard 16' length if scraps aren't available.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Right on at one time I love that stuff but it was hell on saw blades, put on a new saw blade and it would be trash in no time..  and you are right if it got wet it would blow up like a flower  but the same thing is true about MDF but not has hard on blades and router bits, if you start with 1/4" MDF and put it outside it will be 1/2" thick in short order  the sign board is great stuff but it's not cheap..and hard to find..without going to a sign shop for it..or buying in the bulk/truck load price ..


==


====



TomE said:


> Back in the 70's I used scraps of the ever popular and readily available Masonite smooth siding for all of my templates.
> 
> Roughly 3/8" thick and smoothed out as nicely as it needed to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I finally found a dealer that stocks 1/4 and 3/8 inch MDF. The price is $3.95 for 1/4" and $5.95 for the 3/8" in 2'x2' sheets. Now that I did find it I think I will still use the Baltic Birch Ply and the Lexan for my templates. It is nice to know though they stock MDF, Masonite and several kinds of Ply in 1/4 to 3/4 inch thick sheets in 2'x2', 2'x4' and 4'x8' sizes.


----------

